# The Eastern Church



## Warren (Oct 8, 2016)

I want to study the Eastern Church: from Syria to Africa, to Russia, India, and Greece. Where can I begin? Apparently, there have been schisms in the Eastern church as well, particularly the Russian Orthodox Church. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 8, 2016)

How deep do you want to go?
Pelikan's the Christian Tradition Vol 2: the spirit of Eastern Christendom is the way to go.

Moffat's A History of Christianity in Asia for the oriental Orthodox.

And there is this on the orientatal orthodox, its more like an introduction and its free!

http://www.aina.org/books/bftc/bftc.htm


----------



## Warren (Oct 8, 2016)

I'll start with the link, and check the library for those books. Really, I've got so much time on my hands, during this six month program I'm in, I may become an expert by the time I'm ready to work again.

Thanks for the resources, Trent.


I've actually read By Foot To China, and gave my copy to a Chinese woman studying abroad. Fascinating book. The stories they might have told...


----------



## Warren (Oct 8, 2016)

That was disappointing. The Indianapolis library had nothing but a collection on the Knights Templar. I found Pope Benedict's book on the early fathers, though. Looks like I'll need to buy these.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 8, 2016)

Use interlibrary loan.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 8, 2016)

http://www.worldcat.org/title/spiri...m-600-1700/oclc/1866633&referer=brief_results


----------



## Warren (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks Trent.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 9, 2016)

If you have cheap local transportation, then university/college libraries are a much better alternative for history books then most municipal ones. Some even have loan programs to non-students. If you do indeed have gobs of time, just sit on site and read them for hours at a time.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 9, 2016)

Unless things have changed, it should be possible to access the library at Christian Theological Seminary on 42nd Street. They have a pretty nice collection and you can sit and read for a while without anyone disturbing you.


----------



## johnny (Oct 10, 2016)

If you have some spare cash, Logos has these on pre-pub at the moment.

https://www.logos.com/products/search?q=Orthodox+history

I was sure I had these ordered on community pricing but it appears I forgot to tick the little box, so I'm probably going to let them go through without ordering as the discount is only 34% now.


----------



## Warren (Oct 10, 2016)

py3ak said:


> Unless things have changed, it should be possible to access the library at Christian Theological Seminary on 42nd Street. They have a pretty nice collection and you can sit and read for a while without anyone disturbing you.



Thanks Ruben, I'll give them a try.


----------

